# Too Many Trees!!



## poppypeach (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi! I've made lots of progress decorating and landscaping my island, but I still have a long ways to go! And when I ask Isabelle for my island's rating, she already tells that I have too many trees... Is this going to prevent me from ever getting a 5 star rating? Or is it just advice? Please help!! :c


----------



## V94 (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, it’ll prevent you from getting 5 stars  I learned that by trying so hard to not have to get rid of them, they were the last thing i had to change before reaching it.


----------



## Rindeseyu (Apr 12, 2020)

V94 said:


> Yes, it’ll prevent you from getting 5 stars  I learned that by trying so hard to not have to get rid of them, they were the last thing i had to change before reaching it.


Was there anything specific you have to do before you get 5 stars? Is there some sort of guide to follow? I'm struggling so hard. I also have a lot of trees, like 170.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 12, 2020)

It feels like they really want you to have a REALLY developed "town" in this game. The island is pretty big and it's weird that they want to limit trees so hard


----------



## poppypeach (Apr 12, 2020)

V94 said:


> Yes, it’ll prevent you from getting 5 stars  I learned that by trying so hard to not have to get rid of them, they were the last thing i had to change before reaching it.


How frustrating  Were you able to plant them again after achieving 5 stars?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Ahri said:


> It feels like they really want you to have a REALLY developed "town" in this game. The island is pretty big and it's weird that they want to limit trees so hard


I think so too. But I like the overgrown look of my island, ugh.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020



Rindeseyu said:


> Was there anything specific you have to do before you get 5 stars? Is there some sort of guide to follow? I'm struggling so hard. I also have a lot of trees, like 170.



There's a few specifics, such as having max amount of villagers, a certain amount of outdoor furniture, flowers, fences, etc. Just ask Isabelle and she'll let you know what you need.


----------



## V94 (Apr 12, 2020)

Rindeseyu said:


> Was there anything specific you have to do before you get 5 stars? Is there some sort of guide to follow? I'm struggling so hard. I also have a lot of trees, like 170.



You basically just have to follow exactly what isabelle tells you... Add a ton of fences, paths, and furniture spread out on every acre of your island. Lots of flowers, not too many trees.

I had to cut down a TON... like 200  I still have quite a lot but i’m right on the edge of what is allowed; .



poppypeach said:


> How frustrating  Were you able to plant them again after achieving 5 stars?



I guess I can, but I want my lily of the valleys to grow so for now I just won’t have more trees until i have enough of the lilies


----------



## poppypeach (Apr 12, 2020)

V94 said:


> You basically just have to follow exactly what isabelle tells you... Add a ton of fences, paths, and furniture spread out on every acre of your island. Lots of flowers, not too many trees.
> 
> I had to cut down a TON... like 200  I still have quite a lot but i’m right on the edge of what is allowed; .
> 
> ...



Is it possible to be downrated after achieving 5 stars?


----------



## Loreley (Apr 13, 2020)

poppypeach said:


> Is it possible to be downrated after achieving 5 stars?


yep, once you are above the tree limit, you lose the 5th immediately.

keep in mind that any tree that has not reached full size does not count towards the tree limit. So if are just at the limit and plant a money tree, you'll be fine as long as the money tree is growing, but you'll lose the 5th star once the money tree has reached full size and you didn't chop down another tree in the meantime.

However, keeping a 5 star island doesn't have any benefits besides Jacob's Ladders being able to spawn.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 13, 2020)

I read somewhere that 220 trees is the limit and anymore than that she'll tell you to get rid of them. I wish I could have more trees and still get 5 stars, I love having overgrown areas!


----------

